# QO-100

## DL8RCB

SOFT      QO-100.
https://amsat-dl.org/eshail-2-amsat-...tar-oscar-100/
-:
 Consol,HDSDR.
        .

      HDSDR

----------


## DL8RCB

> LNB       ,


     ,           -  ,  QO-100 Bullseye TCXO LNB - Ultra Stabile LNB f&#252;r QO-100 und Ku Band Satelliten " "
https://www.amazon.de/Bullseye-LNB-S...c=1&th=1&psc=1




""  4-

----------


## DL8RCB

> SDRC


, -   .

----------


## DL8RCB

11 ,     .



 QSO    RT3W

----------


## UA6ATG

> ra9da,ua4lcf,ua3app.


   ,     .    SSB.       ,   HDSDR c   .      .      ,   ,      HDSDR   .   ....      QO-100  MAC  LINUX,           ...
'

----------


## UA6ATG

zoom     .

----------


## UA6ATG

> ?,


      ?   ,   ,     ...       LINUX  .    :  !

----------


## UA6ATG

19    cw

----------


## UA6ATG

19  .        cq  .,ssb   .

----------


## DL8RCB

> !

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


   " ",   CQ    18_42,       "   "   -                 .



> UR8IP,   ,      .


      ur8ip  "    "?
ps
  ,    ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,    ,


  ,      _?



> 500


- 500    50 ?



> Helix 4 .


    ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


     ?



> .


     _?

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


" "     
      450 



> ,  .

----------


## DL5XJ

> ...   ...


,      .      ?
     .    ,  
   / "" cw-.   
20-25 .    25    85.   ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> 





   ,

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 ,    "  "     + 55  



> 


 ,    _?



> ( 89 )


 39.0  + 6,50

----------


## R5AU

> 120    ,  .          ,     (IMHO :-) )


 -   ,        .
         .

   KO85TB     LNB (  - "") QO-100,     
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDPsuTN8MVc&t=10s
  , LNB-   ,   ,  2020

  Poty () + 60 "", LNB Octagon

----------

UA6ATG

----------


## R5AU

:


 - LimeSDRmini
 - SDR Console v3.0.21

  ,      - SunSDR2Pro   + Colibri DDC  
    - ESDR2

----------


## UA6ATG

.          .     , ,   ,    ,     Helix   qo-100 .

----------


## UA6ATG

> _?


   ...    .        ?    :  https://vimeo.com/687395112

----------


## UA6ATG

.   , !!     ,   .       "  "      .

----------


## UA6ATG



----------


## UA6ATG

,      ""

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 ""  !

----------

